# pesa + caparra



## la_americana

Hola all!
 I went to Spain and stayed with a spanish friend and her family there, this summer. My friend had many nick names for me that other spanish speakers have told me are offensive. She called me "Pesa" and "Caparra" she said Pesa means annoying and Caparra is a "blood sucking animal" she didn't know the translation in english. Since spanish is not my native langauge and she called me those names in fun, im not offended but are these considered offensive in other spanish speaking countries?


----------



## Artrella

la_americana said:
			
		

> Hola all!
> I went to Spain and stayed with a spanish friend and her family there, this summer. My friend had many nick names for me that other spanish speakers have told me are offensive. She called me "Pesa" and "Caparra" she said Pesa means annoying and Caparra is a "blood sucking animal" she didn't know the translation in english. Since spanish is not my native langauge and she called me those names in fun, im not offended but are these considered offensive in other spanish speaking countries?





Not in Argentina.

Saludos, Art


----------



## juanma

Not really. 
Caparra is a colloquial term for garrapata, tick (in dogs) but in the context you describe I don´t think it means anything but the person trying to be playful or friendly, it sounds a bit childish perhaps but not offensive at all. It is not used as an insult in Spain as far as I know.

Pesa I suppose comes from pesado or pesada, which means annoying or a nuisance, but again, those can be used in fun too. It depends on the situation and the tone of voice of course.


----------



## Tormenta

Caparra/garrapata does not sound nice to me.  I guess it would depend on the context; however, my friends would be in big trouble if they ever call me "garrapata"


----------



## zakfoster

…es una pregunta fantástica. Y ¿qué onda con la palabra _guey_? ¿es considerado una grosería si lo dicen entre amigos?


----------



## Bawang

zakfoster said:
			
		

> …es una pregunta fantástica. Y ¿qué onda con la palabra _guey_? ¿es considerado una grosería si lo dicen entre amigos?


 Aqui en New York cuando oigo a los chicos mexicanos hablando, casi cada otra palabra es guey .  Estoy seguro que no es ofensiva.


----------



## Sarah Orozco

Hola amigos: 
Yo pienso que debemos evitar referirnos a las personas con la palabra "guey" no importa la confianza que tengamos con ellas.  Cada quien tiene su nombre y asi debemos dirigirnos a los demás, por su nombre.
Saludos y hasta luego


----------



## David

Depends on who is talking to whom. My friend calls me "you old bastard." I don´t mind a bit. But if a stranger called me that, I would not be happy.

Guey comes from buey, and implies a somewhat deficient anatomy. All men under 40 in Mexico these days seems to call each other that, but I wouldn´t say, "Perdóname Guey porque he pecado..." It´s all in the context!


----------



## Drake

la_americana said:
			
		

> Hola all!
> I went to Spain and stayed with a spanish friend and her family there, this summer. My friend had many nick names for me that other spanish speakers have told me are offensive. She called me "Pesa" and "Caparra" she said Pesa means annoying and Caparra is a "blood sucking animal" she didn't know the translation in english. Since spanish is not my native langauge and she called me those names in fun, im not offended but are these considered offensive in other spanish speaking countries?


Hi!

¿¿Pesa?? mmmm what's that?? maybe comes from "pesado"... but in that case I'd used "plasta". Anyway, they are not offensive it's like saying that you are boring or a tad bit annoying  

Bye!!


----------



## Drake

Bawang said:
			
		

> Aqui en New York cuando oigo a los chicos mexicanos hablando, casi cada otra palabra es guey .  Estoy seguro que no es ofensiva.



Hi!

every other word =/= cada otra palabra

"cada otra palabra" means just nothing
"every other something" is "something sí, something no" (e.g. palabra/día/... sí, palabra/día... no. )

Bye!


----------



## Drake

zakfoster said:
			
		

> …es una pregunta fantástica. Y ¿qué onda con la palabra _guey_? ¿es considerado una grosería si lo dicen entre amigos?



Today I'm mister corrector   

"¿qué onda con la palabra guey?" doesn't really make sense.
You could say "¿en qué onda está la palabra guey?". However, I'd recommend you to just say it in a different way. E.g. "¿Es la palabra guey ofensiva?" , or... as we are talking if a word is offensive or not you can just say: "¿Qué me dicen de la palabra guey?"

Bye!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Drake said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> every other word =/= cada otra palabra
> 
> "cada otra palabra" means just nothing
> "every other something" is "something sí, something no" (e.g. palabra/día/... sí, palabra/día... no. )
> 
> Bye!



Drake, using Bawang's sentence as an example, could you put this is a full sentence? I am not sure how to use it. Thanks.


----------



## Drake

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Drake, using Bawang's sentence as an example, could you put this is a full sentence? I am not sure how to use it. Thanks.



Almost every other word is "guey" = Casi palabra sí palabra no es "guey"

Looking up in my dictionary I've found this exemple:
Every other car had been broken into = habían entrado en  uno de cada dos coches.

Using the "uno de cada dos ... " you can translate the first sentence as "casi una de cada dos palabras es guey"

Finally, what I would say is "Aquí en Nueva York (it wasn't necessary but I'm traslating the name of the city just because is what I'd say  ) cuando oigo a los mexicanos hablar, cada dos por tres dicen guey"

Bye!!


----------



## aledu

Drake said:
			
		

> Almost every other word is "guey" = Casi palabra sí palabra no es "guey"
> 
> Looking up in my dictionary I've found this exemple:
> Every other car had been broken into = habían entrado en  uno de cada dos coches.
> 
> Using the "uno de cada dos ... " you can translate the first sentence as "casi una de cada dos palabras es guey"
> 
> Finally, what I would say is "Aquí en Nueva York (it wasn't necessary but I'm traslating the name of the city just because is what I'd say  ) cuando oigo a los mexicanos hablar, cada dos por tres dicen guey"
> 
> Bye!!




Yo diría ¨...dos de tres dicen güey¨. 

Saludos
aledu


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Todavía se usa "ser un plomo" en Argentina?
Me lo recordó lo de "pesa".
Saludos.
EVA.


----------



## Drake

aledu said:
			
		

> Yo diría ¨...dos de tres dicen güey¨.
> 
> Saludos
> aledu



Atención!

Si dices "dos de tres dicen güey" te estás refiriendo a que dos de cada tres mexicanos en New York dicen güey. Y lo que decia Bawang, por ejemplo, es que TODOS los mexicanos de New York usan la palabra güey muy amenudo. 

Bye!


----------



## paultucker79

juanma said:
			
		

> Not really.
> Caparra is a colloquial term for garrapata, tick (in dogs) but in the context you describe I don´t think it means anything but the person trying to be playful or friendly, it sounds a bit childish perhaps but not offensive at all. It is not used as an insult in Spain as far as I know.
> 
> Pesa I suppose comes from pesado or pesada, which means annoying or a nuisance, but again, those can be used in fun too. It depends on the situation and the tone of voice of course.



Well if pesa means nuisance I would put forward that an alterneative translation would be "pest". This,used in a joking way, would not be too derrogatory (spelling!)


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Not In Chile...not AT ALL. I don't even know what they mean in Spain!...


----------



## Lutino

Don't care la_americana, by the use I can imagine you were in the South "pesá" (pesada) and "caparra" are typical from this zone. For instance, a friend of my boss call him "caparra" every time he can, lol. So if you have a close relationship with that person there's no problem.


----------



## Narda

Unless they are very close friends, I don't believe the Spanish girl was being very nice to her guest.


----------



## sergio11

Do those nicknames really describe you? If they do, they are offensive. If they don't, and your friend was saying them as an antiphrasis, that is, meaning the opposite of what they really mean, they are not only not offensive, but flattering.

Of course, let me add, that if those nicknames do really describe you, you have more to worry about than just the nicknames; you have got some major overhaul to do with yourself.  I hope not.  Besides, if they were true, I don't think your friend would have dared to say them openly to you.  So, in most likelihood, they are just friendly, playful, innocent and innocuous epithets.


----------



## munchkin5000

Drake said:
			
		

> Today I'm mister corrector
> 
> "¿qué onda con la palabra guey?" doesn't really make sense.
> You could say "¿en qué onda está la palabra guey?". However, I'd recommend you to just say it in a different way. E.g. "¿Es la palabra guey ofensiva?" , or... as we are talking if a word is offensive or not you can just say: "¿Qué me dicen de la palabra guey?"
> 
> Bye!


 
Pero asi se dice en mexico creo!  Como cambian las lenguas en lugares diferentes!


----------



## Javier-Vega

Si se dice asi mucho en Mexico, aunque si hay que tomar en cuenta que es una expresion muy coloquial.  No la uses cuando quieres comunicarte con alguien muy formalmente.


----------



## Leopold

Drake said:
			
		

> Today I'm mister corrector
> 
> "¿qué onda con la palabra guey?" doesn't really make sense.
> You could say "¿en qué onda está la palabra guey?". However, I'd recommend you to just say it in a different way. E.g. "¿Es la palabra guey ofensiva?" , or... as we are talking if a word is offensive or not you can just say: "¿Qué me dicen de la palabra guey?"
> 
> Bye!



Como ya te han dichop, Drake, esta es la extresión que se usa en México para algo como "¿Y qué pasa con la palabra güey?
No todo el español es el de España.  Afortunadamente.



> Almost every other word is "güey" = Casi palabra sí palabra no es "guey"
> 
> Looking up in my dictionary I've found this exemple:
> Every other car had been broken into = habían entrado en  uno de cada dos coches.
> 
> Using the "uno de cada dos ... " you can translate the first sentence as "casi una de cada dos palabras es guey"
> 
> Finally, what I would say is "Aquí en Nueva York (it wasn't necessary but I'm traslating the name of the city just because is what I'd say  ) cuando oigo a los mexicanos hablar, cada dos por tres dicen guey"
> 
> Bye!!



También se podría decir 'Casi todas las demás palabras son "güey"'
Lo de "palabra sí, palabra no" me suena bastante mal en este contexto.

Leo


----------



## Drake

Leopold said:
			
		

> Como ya te han dichop, Drake, esta es la extresión que se usa en México para algo como "¿Y qué pasa con la palabra güey?
> No todo el español es el de España.  Afortunadamente.


Bueno eso de afortunadamente no sé como interpretarlo. La verdad no considero que el español de España deba ser tomado como ejemplo a seguir o como superior al resto. Pero, la verdad, desde mi punto de vista, las variantes dentro de un idioma son un punto débil y no algo bueno. Quizás sea porque soy una persona más de números que no de letras y pues, para mí el idioma no es más que una herramienta para comunicarse. Contra mayor sea el alcance de esa herramienta, más potente es. Si, debido a variaciones en el idioma dentro de 200 años un español no se entiende con un mexicano pues... yo no veo que sea algo para alegrarse. Pero en fin, para gustos están los colores.



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> También se podría decir 'Casi todas las demás palabras son "güey" 'Lo de "palabra sí, palabra no" me suena bastante mal en este contexto.



Bueno si te soy sincero al ver esto solo me viene un pensamiento a la cabeza. ¿De dónde eres? No te lo tomes a mal, es simple curiosidad. En tu perfil pone que eres de españa... no sé... ¿de qué parte? La verdad eso de "casi todas las demás palabras" no tiene mucho sentido. Quizás lo de palabra si palabra no queda muy bien, pero por eso pongo en mi post que yo diría "Aquí en Nueva York cuando oigo a los mexicanos hablar, cada dos por tres dicen guey"

Lo de «Casi todas las demás palabras son "güey"» es que no le veo mucho sentido. ¿todas las demás? -> "En la lista muchas palabras son verbos, todas las demás son sustantivos"

Venga un saludo!


----------



## Leopold

Drake said:
			
		

> Bueno eso de afortunadamente no sé como interpretarlo. La verdad no considero que el español de España deba ser tomado como ejemplo a seguir o como superior al resto. Pero, la verdad, desde mi punto de vista, las variantes dentro de un idioma son un punto débil y no algo bueno. Quizás sea porque soy una persona más de números que no de letras y pues, para mí el idioma no es más que una herramienta para comunicarse. *Cuanto* mayor sea el alcance de esa herramienta, más potente es. Si, debido a variaciones en el idioma dentro de 200 años un español no se entiende con un mexicano pues... yo no veo que sea algo para alegrarse. Pero en fin, para gustos están los colores.



Sí, supongo que todo es cuestión de acostumbrarse. Hace 500 años un español no se entendía con un mexicano... El caso es que no debes temer que algo así suceda. Hoy en día la unidad del español está bastante afianzada. "Afortunadamente" se refería a la extensión de la lengua. Creo que es una suerte poder comunicarse con más de 350 millones de personas en tu propio idioma.





> Bueno si te soy sincero al ver esto solo me viene un pensamiento a la cabeza. ¿De dónde eres? No te lo tomes a mal, es simple curiosidad. En tu perfil pone que eres de españa... no sé... ¿de qué parte? La verdad eso de "casi todas las demás palabras" no tiene mucho sentido. Quizás lo de palabra si palabra no queda muy bien, pero por eso pongo en mi post que yo diría "Aquí en Nueva York cuando oigo a los mexicanos hablar, cada dos por tres dicen guey"
> 
> Lo de «Casi todas las demás palabras son "güey"» es que no le veo mucho sentido. ¿todas las demás? -> "En la lista muchas palabras son verbos, todas las demás son sustantivos"
> 
> Venga un saludo!



Casi todas las demás palabras (que aparecen/se usan) son "güey".

Soy de Andalucía. Terminando la licenciatura en Filología Hispánica. 

Saludos Drake.

Leo


----------



## pinkpanter

Creo que además del país depende mucho de la familia. 

He escuchado decir nombres de pescados entre familiares que se quieren mucho. Todo depende de la confianza.

Saludos


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Algo que me llamó mucho la atención cuando me di cuenta es que los chilenos decimos MUCHO la expresión "qué onda?", al igual que los mexicanos. Me impresionó que cruzando todo el continente hasta otro extremo, uno se encuentra con una expresión que se pensaba que era solamente muy chilena.


----------



## Nurica

Where was you?

Southern spanish used to say strange terms to speak with people. Is not offensive.
For example: Pisha, or even cabrón or polla.

Nuria.


----------



## Nurica

Where are you?

Southern spanish used to say strange terms to speak with peolple. Is not offensive.
For exampli: pisha and even cabrón or polla.
Nuria.


----------



## monik3b

Drake said:
			
		

> Today I'm mister corrector
> 
> "¿qué onda con la palabra guey?" doesn't really make sense.
> You could say "¿en qué onda está la palabra guey?". However, I'd recommend you to just say it in a different way. E.g. "¿Es la palabra guey ofensiva?" , or... as we are talking if a word is offensive or not you can just say: "¿Qué me dicen de la palabra guey?"
> 
> Bye!


 
Aquí en México estaría bien decir "¿Qué onda con la palabra guey?", que sería un término coloquial pero cualquier persona lo puede entender. También se podría escribir "wey", pero normalmente sólo lo hacen los jóvenes.


----------



## Pat_C

Drake said:
			
		

> Today I'm mister corrector
> 
> "¿qué onda con la palabra guey?" doesn't really make sense.
> You could say "¿en qué onda está la palabra guey?". However, I'd recommend you to just say it in a different way. E.g. "¿Es la palabra guey ofensiva?" , or... as we are talking if a word is offensive or not you can just say: "¿Qué me dicen de la palabra guey?"
> 
> Bye!


"Qué onda con..." makes sense in Mexico, Central America and in Chile as someone said before. It's like saying "what's up with..." In Spain is not used at all, I believe, but it's not incorrect!
But "en qué onda está..." it's not commonly used, I haven't heard it even here in Barcelona.  People say "qué me dices de..." I agree.
All these expressions depend on which side of the world you are.


----------



## edulis

Reading your answer I must say that surely you were on your holidays with a Catalan family. I say so because "pesa" (correctly written is peça) is a catalan word that means "pieza" in spanish. When he said that you were "una buena pieza", he meant that you were, let's say, dangerous, but I'm sure that it was used as kind adjective. "Paparra" (not caparra) is also a catalan word that means tick in english, but can also be a kind adjective, because it's used widely in sports when, for instance, somebody is a good defender playing football and it's always sticked to the front player.

There's also an offensive possibility that could be "pesao" (correctly written is pesado), not "pesa", a spanish colloquial adjective related with caparra. Look for pesado in the dictionary... it means dull, boring...


----------



## Sofia29

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> ¿Todavía se usa "ser un plomo" en Argentina?
> Me lo recordó lo de "pesa".
> Saludos.
> EVA.


 
Jaja, sí, todavia se usa, pero lo más probable es que lo oigas de gente de más de 50 años.

Y mis hermanas (adolescentes) sí usan eso de "pesa", para decir que alguien es pesado (¡sos _una_ pesa!).


----------

